# PFF Fly Fishing Gathering - any interest?



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Any interest in doing some type of meet-up for just the fly fishing folks? Being new to the areaI would certainly welcome the opportunity to meet some of you folks - could even do a little tying if there's an interest....


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

that sounds great. there already is a fly fishing club here. they meet at the park by 17th avenue boat ramp. i believe they meet 1st tuesday, 2nd thursday and 3rd saturday. saturday is the day they tie flies and show how to do new ones. i have gone in a while, need to though. everybody there was great people and very helpful. the membership isn't that bad either. anybody no the times and stuff about the times and stuff?


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! If anyone knows the times for sure I would like to go.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

i'd be game, but i don't live down there anymore, so it'd be a toss up as to whether i could actually get there.


----------

